# Sterling bike project help greatly appreciated



## thehugheseum (Jun 25, 2013)

picked up this bike project from a really cool chum on my socal trip recently.........was told its a sterling brand and as you can see its missing a great deal of parts.......there was some speculation that the frame and forks are new in original finish.........if this is the case that would be some kind of kismet as i just a week ago obtained a set of nos 90s hubs and racing hoops...........as always any help greatly appreciated im a mere amateur 

















rear wheel was just part of the purchase no idea if it is correct.....did not come on the frame just added on scene


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 25, 2013)

Perfect frame set !


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2013)

that's some fork tube!!!!!!!


----------



## buisky (Jun 25, 2013)

A few weeks ago I bought a complete original Sterling. I believe it to be an 1892 model. The frame and fork are the same as yours. Ron


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2013)

1895.....racer....... very old resto


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 25, 2013)

"Sterling, built like a watch" was their motto. They were apparently very well made bikes.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 25, 2013)

sweet any pics of the recent find sterling? redline.....awesome.......the cranks a fella showed me looked different but im not sure if he was right,you sure those are the right ones on your bike?


----------



## buisky (Jun 25, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> sweet any pics of the recent find sterling? redline.....awesome.......the cranks a fella showed me looked different but im not sure if he was right,you sure those are the right ones on your bike?




I will get you some pictures of the hubs, sprocket , crank, pedals and bars in the next couple of days. Ron


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2013)

oh ya...... with optional gear ring for speed....... seats not right...


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 25, 2013)

sweet! thanks in advance for any detail pics or if anyone has any parts please let me know


----------



## fatbike (Jun 25, 2013)

To Adam and Mark, great bicycles....


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks derek.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 8, 2013)

friendly reminder to buisky.........still hungry to see pics of your sterling......im getting closer to build plan on this bike


----------



## buisky (Jul 8, 2013)

PM sent. Thanks, Ron


----------

